# Irish Folk Music



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

I found out some interesting things about how Irish folk music is composed. Each phrase is eight bars long, and there are two phrases in the piece, each repeated twice. (And it had better sound Irish! :lol The reel is the fastest dance, in 4/4 time, the jig is also lively, usually in 6/8 time, but there are different kinds of jigs. Then there are slower folk songs, but as far as I know they nearly always follow that pattern. I might compose an Irish suite sometime; after all, I'm Irish. B) :lol:

BTW, I think it would be nice to have a section for folk and ethnic music from around the world.


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Ooo, I love Irish music, too! Especially that Irish tenor voice! A folk music section may just be a good idea. Some folk music does end up classical ...


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by becky_@Aug 4 2004, 02:00 AM
> *Ooo, I love Irish music, too! Especially that Irish tenor voice! A folk music section may just be a good idea. Some folk music does end up classical ...
> [snapback]1127[/snapback]​*


Yep, there's a rather blurred line between folk and classical, and I like it that way. :lol: I love Hungarian dances, for instance! (I intend to compose many of them.) I just love Irish music too, though personally I can't stand the three tenors!  I have a great weakness for Irish flutes, and the fiddles and dulcimers and harps.  All of which are essential to Irish music.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

> *BTW, I think it would be nice to have a section for folk and ethnic music from around the world.*


A good idea! Thanks!

Irish music is fun to listen, though I feel a bit foreign in it as well. But much better than Jazz


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baroque flute_@Aug 3 2004, 08:48 PM
> *I can't stand the three tenors!
> [snapback]1129[/snapback]​*


Do you mean Carreras, Domingo and Pavarotti? They are the greatest living tenors, but the Irish tenor voice is completely different. For one, they are mainly small Irish men and the accent is almost a must!

BTW, I adore the Three Tenors! Their voices, especially Luciano's, send chills down my spine... but they can be discussed in the vocal music section!


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

No, I wasn't talking about the people you mentioned. Of those three I have only heard Pavarotti, and I don't mind him at all. The one I can't stand is Frank Patterson "Ireland's Golden Tenor" <_< . I thought he was one of the three IRISH tenors but he isn't . I looked it up and I actually like the three Irish tenors quite a bit. They've got that accent you were talking about, I think.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

All Irish music sounds the same to me. Despite my Irish heratige, I think it's as boring as! Folk music only shines when incorporated into a Dvorak symphony!


----------



## ikklebassoonist (Apr 21, 2006)

I've recently joined a new string group at my music centre, that mainly focusses on folk music and I'm loving it so much! My familys from Ireland so I've been into it since I was small, but its something I really really enjoy doing. I know theyre not quite folk music, more folk/rock, but does anyone else listen to the Pogues?


----------



## saxoboe (Jul 9, 2006)

I love Irish music. I particularly love The Chieftains. They are amazing. I went to one of their concerts, and it inspired me to arrange some celtic music I have into little ensembles. Sadly, none of my main instruments are irish-like. That's why I picked up the tin whistle, and I love it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

I too really enjoy Irish folk music, but you need to have a good medley, say 5 or 6 pieces to make it long enough to be none repetitious, The Chieftains are great, I also enjoy English Folk Music and find it has a bit more variety in it,


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

I too like Irish folk music.

Favourite song is _"I'll take you home again Kathleen"._

Anyone else know it?

I came across a lady in a call-centre a while back, and she gave her name as "Kathleen". I said that's unusual but I like it because it happens to be the name of a song I know and like. She replied wistfully "yes I know it too; my father used to sing it to me every night for years when I was a young child; it was his favourite song too".

Topaz


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes Topaz, I know it well, I would be very surprised if 95% of people here did not know it.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*Andante*

Thanks. I bet you are right about the 95%. This song is on a CD called "Songs of Ireland", artist is the Evergreens, label is Emporio EMPRCD 578, released 1995.

It's very likely on many other CDs, but the one above contains 20 songs which are all vey good, and well sung.

Topaz


----------



## captaintim (Feb 26, 2007)

if you like irish music the best thing to do is book yourself a flight out there. I spent a month on tour in ireland last year and heard so much irish music in the way its meant to be heard - around a table with lots of guiness. Without a doubt the best way to hear it is to get yourself over there and into the pubs. Ask around the towns for places that have sessions. if there's enough people in your party the pub will probably phone around the musicians and organise something to ensure everyone stays in the bar and buys lots of guiness from them....that's good too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

If only , I will add it to my list of things to do, then hope that I live another 30 yrs lol


----------



## captaintim (Feb 26, 2007)

Still, if you get the chance its a great place. Much better than buying a CD plus there's guiness to enjoy - a meal and a drink all in one!!!!!!!!!!

If not, I reckon looking for some DVDs is probably the way to go. There must be some around somewhere and its probably the best way of experiencing the atmosphere without being there!!

Hope you live for another 40 years so you've time to go there for 10!!!!!


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Has a symphony or concerto using Irish music elements ever been composed? I think it would be great to have, say, a 'Concerto for Uillean Pipes and Harp'  .


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> Has a symphony or concerto using Irish music elements ever been composed? I think it would be great to have, say, a 'Concerto for Uillean Pipes and Harp'  .


*How about River Dance*?


----------



## captaintim (Feb 26, 2007)

sounds like toilet music to me!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

captaintim said:


> sounds like toilet music to me!!


Yes indeed, but some very nice legs can be seen lol


----------

